# PUPPY THREAD! *Warning:Cuteness Overload*



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought I would set up a thread so you all could follow the progress of our adorable new born Husky/Malamute/Pyrenees X puppies. 
Just over a week ago,we discovered our Husky/Malamute X,Teslin,was pregnant. We had not spayed her for a few reasons;we were considering breeding her some day,and all the neighboring farms/acreages have always had female dogs,with the occasional neutered male,so in all the years of living here,we've never had to worry about fixing our female dogs. So,to say we were surprised when we noticed her developing a milk bar to go along with her usual winter chubby belly,is an understatement! Started calling around to see if anyone had seen a stray dog around,only to have our closest neighbor sheepishly say that they had recently acquired a male Great Pyrenees and hadn't bothered to get him fixed yet.They then told us that they had seen the two dogs together,but didn't bother letting us know as they thought he was too young to do anything. Apparently not.. Going by the guesstimated dates the neighbor told us he saw them together,we figured her to have her puppies the beginning of March.Well,apparently the dates were wrong as Tes went into labor last night,catching us unprepared as we had left for holidays just after we found out,and had just gotten back the day before,so didn't have a whelping area set up for her yet.After all,we still had time,lol. But thankfully,we caught her in the early stages of labor and were able to quickly move her in from outside and get her situated in the house,where she spent the night delivering seven healthy puppies,four boys and three girls.  She is being an excellent first time mom,which is a big relief.
So,with out further ado,here's some pics of pups!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Soooooo cuteee!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That's quite a surprise! Will they get their GP fixed, or will Tes get spayed? 7 new little lives-I hope they all get good homes-maybe the neighbor wants one or will help get the word out on the litter?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

The mom is adorable! (Puppies are too!)


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> That's quite a surprise! Will they get their GP fixed, or will Tes get spayed? 7 new little lives-I hope they all get good homes-maybe the neighbor wants one or will help get the word out on the litter?



They wouldn't give a for sure answer as to whether or not they would fix their male,so we're going to have to pin them down to an answer.We would like to hold off fixing Teslin as we were wanting to breed her once to a Husky,but if they won't get their male fixed,then we may just have to get her spayed.
Yes,it is a lot of puppies to find homes for,which I'm a little nervous about,but both breeds are pretty popular around here,so hopefully that will work in our favor!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Brittney917 said:


> The mom is adorable! (Puppies are too!)



She is a pretty girl! Here's a better pic of her..


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

A few more pics


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Omg keep us updated with puppy pictures 

i demand it! 

I would sooo take one, despite my mother saying no, if i lived near you


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Cute little pups! FYI, you have a female in heat and I don't care if you live in the middle of Siberia, a male dog will find her. If you don't want another batch of unplanned puppies, she has to stay inside & supervised, or she had to be spayed.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I would take one, too! But I doubt you're near me. But you're just as well getting her spayed. Huskies and malamutes are popular but very hard to find responsible homes for, since they can be handfuls. It is a good idea to rehome the pups with spay/neuter contracts so they don't go on to be breeding machines. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

The mom is a very pretty dog.

The pups are cute.

But I can't enjoy the puppy pics. 

All I can picture is them getting gassed at a shelter once they get older, and grow out of the "cute stage."

Oh, I know, I know. People are lined up around the block for them and you're SURE they will give them fantastic forever homes.

How can you be sure?

Responsible breeders are sure. They have contracts that REQUIRE the return of the puppies. If somehow one of the dogs they bred ends up in a shelter or rescue, they go and get that dog, no matter how many years it's been since they bred it. You know why?

It's their respnsibility. 

They bred their dog carefully, after getting health tested and sending in x-rays to the OFA. The sire of the pups was submitted to the same careful scrutiny. 
Both dogs were purebred, of the same breed and a good representative of their breed (both temparament and conformation wise).

They didn't just want cute wittle puppies.

They didn't just want to "experience the miracle of birth."

They weren't just irresponsible and let their unfixed dogs wander willy nilly until ooops, there's puppies!

Please fix your dog. There is absolutely ZERO reason to (purposefully or by accident) breed an un-health tested, un-proven mixed breed dog.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree.. the guy with the male dog needs to fix his dog too. I don't agree with letting dogs, cats, etc. run around unfixed. It's just sad where they end up.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I agree.. the guy with the male dog needs to fix his dog too. I don't agree with letting dogs, cats, etc. run around unfixed. It's just sad where they end up.


I feel bad getting wrapped up in a cuteness overload but you're right. 

The OP KINDAAAA makes it sound like the unplanned pregnancy was the male dog owners fault . . . but it's definitely a mutual mistake/responsibility . . .


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> The mom is a very pretty dog.
> 
> The pups are cute.
> 
> ...



Agreed, 100%. I work at a shelter. How many puppies do you really want to send there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Cute little pups! FYI, you have a female in heat and I don't care if you live in the middle of Siberia, a male dog will find her. If you don't want another batch of unplanned puppies, she has to stay inside & supervised, or she had to be spayed.



My grandpa used to raise bird dogs,so I know all about how determined those dogs can get during that time,lol.We went over 20 years of owning unspayed females and never having an issue,until now. But,now that we know there is a male around,we will be having to rehtink that,as will alot of people in the area. Just off the top of my head,I can think of at least half a dozen unspayed females within just a few miles,that male could have a field day,yikes! I just hope that they neuter him,or at least keep him contained as apparently he does wander.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Why do you want to.breed her to a husky? To.have another litter of pups that are going to be terror and a half when they new owners have thier mutt husky pups chew threw the bathroom door?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

countryryder said:


> My grandpa used to raise bird dogs,so I know all about how determined those dogs can get during that time,lol.We went over 20 years of owning unspayed females and never having an issue,until now. But,now that we know there is a male around,we will be having to rehtink that,as will alot of people in the area. Just off the top of my head,I can think of at least half a dozen unspayed females within just a few miles,that male could have a field day,yikes! I just hope that they neuter him,or at least keep him contained as apparently he does wander.


You were incredibly lucky for 20 years! As I said, unless you live on an island with no other dogs, you have to keep an unaltered animal under supervision, females & males. It is the responsible thing to do, otherwise please spay & neuter your animal.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

smguidotti said:


> I feel bad getting wrapped up in a cuteness overload but you're right.
> 
> The OP KINDAAAA makes it sound like the unplanned pregnancy was the male dog owners fault . . . but it's definitely a mutual mistake/responsibility . . .


Not saying it's all the male dog owner's fault,I just think it's a little irresponsible to know that your unfixed male dog is wandering around breeding other people's dogs,without letting the other owners know.They are aware that we have a female,also that everyone surrounding them does.If we had known that they had a male,we would have been able to take measures to prevent puppies.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

waresbear said:


> You were incredibly lucky for 20 years! As I said, unless you live on an island with no other dogs, you have to keep an unaltered animal under supervision, females & males. It is the responsible thing to do, otherwise please spay & neuter your animal.



From now on she will be, or chances are good that we'll just spay her.Won't make the people who have been wanting Husky pups from her happy,but maybe I can talk them into one of these pups.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nothing wrong with those pups! And I think a Pyranese cross is a good one.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

countryryder said:


> Not saying it's all the male dog owner's fault,I just think it's a little irresponsible to know that your unfixed male dog is wandering around breeding other people's dogs,without letting the other owners know.They are aware that we have a female,also that everyone surrounding them does.If we had known that they had a male,we would have been able to take measures to prevent puppies.


I'm sorry, but its not their job to go around to the neighbors and say, hey I got a unfixed male dog, you might want to keep your female up while she's in heat. It is both parties responsibility, but more so from the females owner. Your dog is the one who is going to get pregnant, not the male, it is your duty to make sure that doesn't happen. You have no place to call the male dogs owner irresponsible, when your just at fault as he is. I hope those puppies are raised right in the correct home environments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Nothing wrong with those pups! And I think a Pyranese cross is a good one.



You won't find a better dog than Teslin,well bred even if she is a cross,she's smart as a whip,very loyal,and has a great temperament,and from what we've been told about the male,he sounds like he's a nice dog as well,that comes from good stock,so these pups have good things going for them. I've been doing some research and have been told by a few people that actually own Husky/Pyrenees crosses that they make great family dogs.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> I'm sorry, but its not their job to go around to the neighbors and say, hey I got a unfixed male dog, you might want to keep your female up while she's in heat. It is both parties responsibility, but more so from the females owner. Your dog is the one who is going to get pregnant, not the male, it is your duty to make sure that doesn't happen. You have no place to call the male dogs owner irresponsible, when your just at fault as he is. I hope those puppies are raised right in the correct home environments.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I guess I'm not getting my thoughts out clearly;it's clear in my head,but I guess not so much when typed out,lol.
I'm not saying that they need to go around and let everyone know,I'm saying they knew their dog was wandering over to our place,they knew that he had bred our dog,yet they did not do anything to contain their dog,nor did they let us know that he had bred our dog.That,to me,is irresponsible. I understand that both sides have a responsibility,which we will be taking care of ours more diligently from now on,but I think the male's side carries just as much as the female's side;after all, the female would not be getting pregnant if it wasn't for the male.. But either way,doesn't matter who or what the dog is,it's irresponsible to knowingly let your dog wander around unsupervised,even more so when you are aware of what will come of it.
And rest assured,we will do everything possible to make sure these puppies all find good homes with responsible owners,no matter what it takes.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

countryryder said:


> I guess I'm not getting my thoughts out clearly;it's clear in my head,but I guess not so much when typed out,lol.
> I'm not saying that they need to go around and let everyone know,I'm saying they knew their dog was wandering over to our place,they knew that he had bred our dog,yet they did not do anything to contain their dog,nor did they let us know that he had bred our dog.That,to me,is irresponsible. I understand that both sides have a responsibility,which we will be taking care of ours more diligently from now on,but I think the male's side carries just as much as the female's side;after all, the female would not be getting pregnant if it wasn't for the male.. But either way,doesn't matter who or what the dog is,it's irresponsible to knowingly let your dog wander around unsupervised,even more so when you are aware of what will come of it.


You should have been equally aware that letting your unspayed dog wander around could result in a pregnancy. Pot, meet kettle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Adorable pups! I'm somewhat shocked you managed to keep intact females without an accidental litter until now. Where I'm at, the first time an intact female goes in heat, she WILL be bred. It might be the neighbor's loose dog or any one of the 20 million strays, even a coyote a couple of times. So 20 years is a **** good run! You kept an intact female, you knew she could be bred, and you're taking good care of mom and pups now that it's happened. No use crying over spilt milk, or berating anyone about what's done. Done is done.

I've worked in a shelter and killed the dogs that don't get homes. The puppies might go home, but the teenaged dogs with no training and too much energy don't. Even so, I do look forward to pictures as they grow. They're here now, and you're taking care of them, and they're darned cute, so I want more pictures! Wish I could smell their puppy breath!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> You should have been equally aware that letting your unspayed dog wander around could result in a pregnancy. Pot, meet kettle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Ah,but it wasn't our dog wandering around. She is contained to our yard/property. And therein lies the difference!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

countryryder said:


> Ah,but it wasn't our dog wandering around. She is contained to our yard/property. And therein lies the difference!


Right, because dogs never jump fences to breed...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Your dog was fenced when the breeding happened? If that's the case, then I'd make the males owner pay for first shots and puppy care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> Right, because dogs never jump fences to breed...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You implied earlier that we were letting our unspayed dog wander around freely,I'm simply letting you know that she's contained to our place,not running all over the countryside unsupervised..


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> The mom is a very pretty dog.
> 
> The pups are cute.
> 
> ...


All that being said, I have contracts on the pups I sell so if you would like to use it for these guys (covers everything mentioned by the quotes, we take them back and give a health guarantee as well as lifelong support) I would be happy to share it if it makes sure less pups end up in a bad place. Husky types really are too pretty for their own good, that's all most people see, not the high energy demands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> Your dog was fenced when the breeding happened? If that's the case, then I'd make the males owner pay for first shots and puppy care.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They feel pretty bad about the whole thing,so maybe that guilty conscience will encourage them to chip in,lol. Either way,these puppies are going to be well taken care of,no expense spared!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

countryryder said:


> You implied earlier that we were letting our unspayed dog wander around freely,I'm simply letting you know that she's contained to our place,not running all over the countryside unsupervised..


And yet you are still naive enough to believe that your dog in heat would not be coerced into breeding? Obviously, she WAS unsupervised. If you were watching her, you would seen the male lurking and could have prevented the whole thing.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Sharpie said:


> Adorable pups! I'm somewhat shocked you managed to keep intact females without an accidental litter until now. Where I'm at, the first time an intact female goes in heat, she WILL be bred. It might be the neighbor's loose dog or any one of the 20 million strays, even a coyote a couple of times. So 20 years is a **** good run! You kept an intact female, you knew she could be bred, and you're taking good care of mom and pups now that it's happened. No use crying over spilt milk, or berating anyone about what's done. Done is done.
> 
> I've worked in a shelter and killed the dogs that don't get homes. The puppies might go home, but the teenaged dogs with no training and too much energy don't. Even so, I do look forward to pictures as they grow. They're here now, and you're taking care of them, and they're darned cute, so I want more pictures! Wish I could smell their puppy breath!



As you said,it's happened now,can't undo the past;lessons have been learned,and we move on. 
Now,we just give the best care that we can,and do everything possible to ensure the puppies find good,responsible homes,and in the meantime,enjoy them while they're with us!


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

how large will these dogs get?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

smguidotti said:


> how large will these dogs get?


I'd guess anywhere from 60 to 100+lbs., depending on the size of the female. Great Pyrenees are BIG dogs, with males topping out around 120lbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> And yet you are still naive enough to believe that your dog in heat would not be coerced into breeding? Obviously, she WAS unsupervised. If you were watching her, you would seen the male lurking and could have prevented the whole thing.


OK,so I guess I'm a little uncertain as to what you're trying to get at with this.Your original post stated that we were letting our dog wander around and that's the reason she's pregnant,and I let you know that she's on our property,where she belongs.Yes,she still ended up pregnant,no I'm not naive enough to think that she couldn't be coerced,I'm a farm girl,well aware of how these things work.  I'm just wondering what you're really trying to say,as I already answered your first statement yet you keep coming back with more jabs..? So,as my dad would say,spit it out!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

countryryder said:


> OK,so I guess I'm a little uncertain as to what you're trying to get at with this.Your original post stated that we were letting our dog wander around and that's the reason she's pregnant,and I let you know that she's on our property,where she belongs.Yes,she still ended up pregnant,no I'm not naive enough to think that she couldn't be coerced,I'm a farm girl,well aware of how these things work.  I'm just wondering what you're really trying to say,as I already answered your first statement yet you keep coming back with more jabs..? So,as my dad would say,spit it out!


You seem to think the other owner is more at fault than yourself. This is not the case in the slightest. You cannot call him irresponsible and say he should have known better, and not accept any of the blame. You were equally irresponsible. You should have known better.

I sincerely hope these puppies don't end up in bad places. I also sincerely hope that you get your dog spayed.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Nightside said:


> All that being said, I have contracts on the pups I sell so if you would like to use it for these guys (covers everything mentioned by the quotes, we take them back and give a health guarantee as well as lifelong support) I would be happy to share it if it makes sure less pups end up in a bad place. Husky types really are too pretty for their own good, that's all most people see, not the high energy demands.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That would be great! I've been making a list of things to include in a contract,but having one to work off of and get ideas from is even better. 
It's funny,my family has owned a number of Huskies over the years,and we've never found them to be all hyper and high maintenance as alot of people seem to think they are. They've all been great family pets,very loyal and loving,good around even the littlest of kids. Maybe we just got lucky? 
Anyways,Teslin is very laid back and quiet,so the puppies should follow her example,I would think.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine is for wolf hybrids so you shouldn't have to change much about it, but the rest is pretty universal. All ours are required to be spayed/neutered before a year of age, well taken care of, and absolutely must be returned to us I the owner is never able to keep them. I just dot think you could promise a heath guarantee without knowing the background of the stud. Basically it promises that the pups will be free of genetic diseases for a certain number of years. But I'll see if I can find a copy I saved online somewhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh, and malamutes tend to be a little more relaxed than huskies. I have crosses of both and Ive fostered purebreds of both, and the difference is night and day. I dont breed the psychotic loudmouth types, there are plenty of breeders that sacrifice temperament for a plush coat and blue eyes, but those aren't my goals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> You seem to think the other owner is more at fault than yourself. This is not the case in the slightest. You cannot call him irresponsible and say he should have known better, and not accept any of the blame. You were equally irresponsible. You should have known better.
> 
> I sincerely hope these puppies don't end up in bad places. I also sincerely hope that you get your dog spayed.



I guess you misunderstood me then.I never meant to imply that this was all the male dog owner's fault,in fact I said that it wasn't.I am well aware that we both share the blame,mine being that we should have spayed Teslin/kept her under closer supervision.But I also still stand to the fact that I think it was irresponsible of them to knowingly let their dog wander around freely and breed other dogs. The opposite of irresponsible would be responsible,and that's just not what I would define as responsibility. I don't know,what would you call it? I'm not saying,and never have said, that this was only the other person's fault.They could have done things to prevent it,as could have we..


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Nightside said:


> Oh, and malamutes tend to be a little more relaxed than huskies. I have crosses of both and Ive fostered purebreds of both, and the difference is night and day. I dont breed the psychotic loudmouth types, there are plenty of breeders that sacrifice temperament for a plush coat and blue eyes, but those aren't my goals.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I've had one purebred Malamute,and she was a gentle giant,didn't know the meaning of the word energetic,lol.


----------



## WhiteHorse (Dec 23, 2012)

So cute !


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

smguidotti said:


> how large will these dogs get?


Anywhere between 40-100 ish pounds,I would guess. Great Pyrenees are a large breed,with adults weighing anywhere from 80 to over 120 pounds. Huskies are generally between 35-65 pounds,I believe.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If mom is a Husky cross and dad is a GP, how did these puppies end up with spots? I'm thinking the daddy isn't your neighbors' GP but some wandering spotted mutt, maybe someone's hunting dog. By your own reckoning, if the GP had gotten to her she wouldn't have had the pups yet, so I doubt he's the sire.

Now that the dog's had puppies 'accidentally' because of human stupidity, let her raise them to weaning, then get her spayed. She's already a cross. There's no _good_ reason to bring more crosses into the world.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> If mom is a Husky cross and dad is a GP, how did these puppies end up with spots?.


Oh i'm glad I wasn't the only one wondering this :lol: could this be the colour from the malamute kinda 'splodging' out?


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Huskies do come in pinto but it is unusual. I've also seen great pyr backyard bred pups with light colored patches, so it could be that daddy isn't pure, either. Or not the daddy at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

There can also be multiple daddies in one litter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> There can also be multiple daddies in one litter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought that only happened with cats because of the way they cycle? 

Ugh.....sorry......I'm thinking of the wrong thing!

Yes they can have multiple fathers....


----------



## live to ride (Nov 24, 2012)

Cute puppies!!
I also agree spaying is neccessary. It is healthier for dogs to be spayed or neutered, reduces chances of cancer, and promotes longer lives.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> I thought that only happened with cats because of the way they cycle?
> 
> Ugh.....sorry......I'm thinking of the wrong thing!
> 
> Yes they can have multiple fathers....


 
No, it can happen with any animal that has a litter.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> If mom is a Husky cross and dad is a GP, how did these puppies end up with spots? I'm thinking the daddy isn't your neighbors' GP but some wandering spotted mutt, maybe someone's hunting dog. By your own reckoning, if the GP had gotten to her she wouldn't have had the pups yet, so I doubt he's the sire.
> 
> Now that the dog's had puppies 'accidentally' because of human stupidity, let her raise them to weaning, then get her spayed. She's already a cross. There's no _good_ reason to bring more crosses into the world.



Actually,Great Pyrenees puppies are often born with spots.These spots will generally disappear as they get older,although coloring/markings will occasionally remain even once adulthood is reached. Great Pyrenees are not just white as most people think.This is what the AKC Great Pyrenees standard says about Pyrenees coloring:"Great Pyrenees can be white or white with marking of grey,"badger",reddish brown,or varying shades of tan.Markings of various size may appear on the ears,head(including full face mask),tail,as well as a few body spots..The undercoat may be white or shaded. All of the above described colorings and locations are characteristic of the breed and equally correct."
For example,the father is a pure bred Great Pyrenees,from a registered breeder,yet he has greyish tan markings.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Also,to elaborate more on Speed Racer's post in regards to questioning who the father is and the timing of it all,it was the neighbor who saw the deed being done,and his guess as to remembering when he thought it happened,as I mentioned in my first post.We were working off his memory in regards to saying when we thought the pups would arrive,it was a guesstimate,not set in stone.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So the sire's owner saw "the deed" & didn't even tell you? That was very unkind IMO. Are we going to see any more puppy pictures?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

O.... M....G .... what an interesting cross ... I would consider one or two of those to patrol my property ... 

Love. love. love ... can't wait to see them grow up!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

countryryder said:


> *I guess I'm not getting my thoughts out clearly*;.......


This is not the case at all .. you see .. because no matter how you get your thoughts out, or how careful you are to take responsibility for this unplanned breeding; there will be the holier-than-thous who will question and condemn your every move.

My suggestion is is kinda like horse training.. ignore the behavior you want to go away .. you will NOT satisfy them no matter what you say ..

We all know the breeding was unplanned, but the pups are here, so the burden is to raise them and find them most excellent homes! You've taken that on ....

I'll be following this thread...


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> So the sire's owner saw "the deed" & didn't even tell you? That was very unkind IMO. Are we going to see any more puppy pictures?



That's right.They said they didn't bother telling because they didn't think he was old enough to do anything,so didn't think we needed to know..


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

texasgal said:


> This is not the case at all .. you see .. because no matter how you get your thoughts out, or how careful you are to take responsibility for this unplanned breeding; there will be the holier-than-thous who will question and condemn your every move.
> 
> My suggestion is is kinda like horse training.. ignore the behavior you want to go away .. you will NOT satisfy them no matter what you say ..
> 
> ...



Thank you for this,Texasgal;well put!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Well,for whatever reason,this thread has decided to not allow me to post pictures!!Been trying for two days.. :?
Since that kind of defeats the purpose of why I started this thread,I think I shall start another,hopefully one that stays more on track,lol.
If people feel the need to keep giving opinions/pointing fingers at what should/shouldn't have been done,and so on,please keep it to this thread.The new one will be for us to enjoy the puppies and follow their progress.
Now,where do you think is the best place on the forum to put the new thread,under General Off Topic,or under the Pets?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I love the breeds however i am with everyone else and not breeding her again the world really doesnt need anymore mutts. If your neighbors want husky pups there are reputable breeders and often purebreds at pounds. Sorry even if you breed her to a purebred it will still be a mutt. I love my Doberman/rott and she could have had amazing pups with a male dobie i know but she is a mutt and therefore was fixed immediately. I do not condone the laziness of not fixing simply cause you believe nobody will get your baby it is infact irresponsible. Good luck with the pups though my friends used to breed GPs they are awesome dogs.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

countryryder said:


> Well,for whatever reason,this thread has decided to not allow me to post pictures!!Been trying for two days.. :?
> Since that kind of defeats the purpose of why I started this thread,I think I shall start another,hopefully one that stays more on track,lol.
> If people feel the need to keep giving opinions/pointing fingers at what should/shouldn't have been done,and so on,please keep it to this thread.The new one will be for us to enjoy the puppies and follow their progress.
> Now,where do you think is the best place on the forum to put the new thread,under General Off Topic,or under the Pets?


Pets... imo.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Pets... imo.



Pets it is..
http://www.horseforum.com/other-pets/puppies-progress-154090/


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

Aww made my day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

hunterjumper1998 said:


> Aww made my day!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



More pics here:http://www.horseforum.com/other-pets/puppies-progress-154090/


----------

